# I hate Congress



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The forum does not seem to know that most of us are still on Daylight Saving Time until Sunday the 4th of November.

My cell phone and computer know it is after midnight, but the forum thinks I am already on Standard time -- unless I toggle my setting to "DST all the time".

I hate Congress.

Jan


----------

